# CITY II CITY



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

FOR THOSE THAT CAME TO THE MAJESTICS HOP ON SUNDAY KNOW THAT WE ALL WAS GONNA GET WORKED ON THE RULER BUT IT DIDNT MATTER BECAUSE WE ALL HAD OUR OWN LIST OF CATS WE WAS GONNA HOP AFTERWARDS. AND WE ALL KNO ITS A GIVEN THAT THE OUT OF TOWNERS COME AND TRY TO SHUT DOWN LA. . . WELL THIS YEAR WAS NO DIFFERENT, EXCEPT LA COUNTY WAS ON THE BUMPER, KNOCKIN PATCHES OUT OF EVERYONE THAT PULLED UP. STREET CARS, SINGLES, DOUBLES AND RADICALS ALL CAME TOGETHER AND HELD IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN. EXCEPT FOR CITY TO CITY!!!!!!!!! THEY DIDNT ENTER THE HOP AND TO TOP IT OFF THE CAME LATE! I GUESS SO THEY CAN GET IN FREE. . . . LOL WELL NOW THAT NEW YEARS IS OVER WE GOT A LIL SOME THING FOR YOU CLOWNS BALLERS AND RAPPERS FROM CITY TO CITY!GO HARD LA CAR CLUB, NEXT LEVEL LA CAR CLUB,HANG EM HIGH LA CAR CLUB,COMPTON IV LIFE, BEACH CITY , DEDICATED RIDERZ ARE JUST A FEW OF THE CLUBS COMING TO TAKE DOWN CITY TO CITY AND THA CITY SLICKAS. THEY TURNED THEIR BACK ON LA IN THIS HOP GAMESO NOW THAT THE FIGHT IS OVER, LA IS GONNA DEAL WITH THESE CLOWNS. AND SWANG ON EM UNTIL THEY GET IT RITE


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

ALSO JUST ADDED TO THE ROSTER CHIPPER D


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIT LIKE THAT!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 5 2010, 10:18 PM~16198348
> *FOR THOSE THAT CAME TO THE MAJESTICS HOP ON SUNDAY KNOW THAT WE ALL WAS GONNA GET WORKED ON THE RULER BUT IT DIDNT MATTER BECAUSE WE ALL HAD OUR OWN LIST OF CATS WE WAS GONNA HOP AFTERWARDS. AND WE ALL KNO ITS A GIVEN THAT THE OUT OF TOWNERS COME AND TRY TO SHUT DOWN LA. . . WELL THIS YEAR WAS NO DIFFERENT, EXCEPT LA COUNTY WAS ON THE BUMPER, KNOCKIN PATCHES OUT OF EVERYONE THAT PULLED UP. STREET CARS, SINGLES, DOUBLES AND RADICALS ALL CAME TOGETHER AND HELD IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN. EXCEPT FOR CITY TO CITY!!!!!!!!! THEY DIDNT ENTER THE HOP AND TO TOP IT OFF THE CAME LATE! I GUESS SO THEY CAN GET IN FREE. . . . LOL WELL NOW THAT NEW YEARS IS OVER WE GOT A LIL SOME THING FOR YOU CLOWNS BALLERS AND RAPPERS FROM CITY TO CITY!GO HARD LA CAR CLUB, NEXT LEVEL LA CAR CLUB,HANG EM HIGH LA CAR CLUB,COMPTON IV LIFE, BEACH CITY , DEDICATED RIDERZ ARE JUST A FEW OF THE CLUBS COMING TO TAKE DOWN CITY TO CITY AND THA CITY SLICKAS. THEY TURNED THEIR BACK ON LA IN THIS HOP GAMESO NOW THAT THE FIGHT IS OVER, LA IS GONNA DEAL WITH THESE CLOWNS. AND BANG ON EM AND SWANG ON EM UNTIL THEY LAY THEM PLAQUES DOWN! THEY WASNT USING THEM ANYWAY!
> *


 :0


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

franks was knockin the bumper in la and never lost.


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

ITS GOIN DOWN IN THE STREETS OF LA THIS SUNDAY.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 6 2010, 08:43 AM~16201415
> *ITS GOIN DOWN IN THE STREETS OF LA THIS SUNDAY.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL WANTS 2 NO</span>


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 6 2010, 09:09 AM~16201866
> *BIG AL WANTS 2 NO</span>
> *


me to :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like itz gonna be on!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 6 2010, 07:43 AM~16201415
> *ITS GOIN DOWN IN THE STREETS OF LA THIS SUNDAY.
> *


where, where, where


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 5 2010, 09:20 PM~16198386
> *ALSO JUST ADDED TO THE ROSTER CHIPPER D
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

its going down in sandiego also


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

NEXT LEVEL
JUS DIP N
NEVA EVA 
BIG BEAR FROM CERTIFIED RIDERS
CHIPPER D ( DENA F LIFE)
BIRDIE AND MAN MAN ( BEACH CITY)
GO HARD 
HANG EM HIGH
COMPTON FOR LIFE
DEDICATED RIDERS 

AND MORE LA COUNTY REPRESENTATIVES ON THE WAY


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 6 2010, 01:10 PM~16204021
> *NEXT LEVEL
> JUS DIP N
> NEVA EVA
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i clicked on this topic and my browser said this page is is dutch, would i like to translate it :scrutinize:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

APEARENTLY THERE ARE SOME ISSUES WITH WHAT I SAID TO CITY TO CITY. WELL LET ME CLARIFY NAH ITS NOT A GANG BANGIN THING, NOR DOES ANYBODY WANT OR CARE FOR YOU LAY YOUR PLAQUES DOWN. BY ALL MEANS SUPPORT YOUR CREW. . . ITS A LOWRIDING THING ONLY ALL FRONT ENDS! NOTHIN MORE.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 6 2010, 09:57 PM~16208861
> *APEARENTLY THERE ARE SOME ISSUES WITH WHAT I SAID TO  CITY TO CITY. WELL LET ME CLARIFY NAH ITS NOT A GANG BANGIN THING, NOR DOES ANYBODY WANT OR CARE FOR  YOU LAY YOUR PLAQUES DOWN. BY ALL MEANS SUPPORT YOUR CREW. . . ITS A LOWRIDING THING ONLY ALL FRONT ENDS! NOTHIN MORE.
> *



:thumbsup ITS ALL LOWRIDEN!!: :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

REAL TALK THO CATS NEED TO NOT BE SO DAMN SENSATIVE! IS OK FOR YALL TO TALK SLICK AND SLIPPEREY/THEN WE SAY WE NOT GOING FOR AND ITS A PROBLEM. . . MAN UP AND LOWRIDE OR GO BUILD MODEL CARS OR SOMETHING. . .


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 6 2010, 01:58 AM~16200674
> *franks was knockin the bumper in la and never lost.
> 
> 
> ...


U SOUND LIKE A CLOWN WHEN PULLED UP ON THE YELLOW CARS IT CAUGHT FIRE I WAS GOING TO HOP THAT BLACK ONE THE LINCOLN DID'T WANT TO SE ME AT ALL DONT GET TO RUNNING SHIT DOWN ON THIS PAGE LIKE U WAS THE MAN IN LA IM THE MAN OUT HERE AND TAKEN ALL FADE


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 7 2010, 10:00 AM~16213503
> *U SOUND LIKE A CLOWN WHEN  PULLED UP ON THE YELLOW CARS IT CAUGHT FIRE I WAS GOING TO HOP THAT BLACK ONE THE LINCOLN DID'T WANT TO SE ME AT ALL DONT GET TO RUNNING SHIT DOWN ON THIS PAGE LIKE U WAS THE MAN IN LA IM THE MAN OUT HERE AND TAKEN ALL FADE
> *


who are you what do you have you dont have shit with your 50 inch car we didnt want to waste are cars on you.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 7 2010, 12:41 PM~16214360
> *who are you what do you have you dont have shit with your 50 inch car we didnt want to waste are cars on you.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 7 2010, 12:41 PM~16214360
> *who are you what do you have you dont have shit with your 50 inch car we didnt want to waste are cars on you.
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 7 2010, 12:41 PM~16214360
> *who are you what do you have you dont have shit with your 50 inch car we didnt want to waste are cars on you.
> *


TEAM BLOW ME SAYS 70" OR BETTER FUCK THE REST


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 7 2010, 11:41 AM~16214360
> *who are you what do you have you dont have shit with your 50 inch car we didnt want to waste are cars on you.
> *


yeah u remember the black 4door took down the black cutlas so dont get it twisted from the door......BEACH CITY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Jan 7 2010, 03:27 PM~16216471
> *yeah u remember the black 4door took down the black cutlas so dont  get it twisted from the door......BEACH CITY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


who give's a shit where you hit the switch from we hopped you on sunday and beat that car.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 7 2010, 11:41 AM~16214360
> *who are you what do you have you dont have shit with your 50 inch car we didnt want to waste are cars on you.
> *



MY CAR DOES MORE THAN 50 CLOWN AND IF THE CHIPPER YELLOW ASS CAR WOULD WORK U WOULD SEEN IT BY THE WAY IT WAS THE 1ST OF JAN NOT THE 4TH OF JULY WHEN I PULLED UP YOUR SHIT CAUGHT FIRE SO GET OFF LINE AND WORK ON YOUR CAR


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jan 7 2010, 02:25 PM~16215953
> *TEAM BLOW ME SAYS 70" OR BETTER FUCK THE REST
> *



U CLOWN HAD ONE CAR WORKN THE BLACK ONE THE LINCOLN A CHIPPER AND THAT YELLOW CAR A FIRE HAZARD


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 7 2010, 03:57 PM~16216717
> *who give's a shit where you hit the switch from we hopped you on sunday and beat that car.
> *



TELL U WHAT TEAMBLOWME WELL BLOW ME


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 7 2010, 06:19 PM~16218414
> *TELL U WHAT TEAMBLOWME WELL BLOW ME
> *


don't get mad go pay somebody to make your car do more than 50 chipper. :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 7 2010, 06:31 PM~16218572
> *don't get mad go pay somebody to make your car do more than 50 chipper. :biggrin:
> *



DONT HAVE TO U MIGHT WANT TO TAKE YOUR TO TODD LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 7 2010, 07:35 PM~16218627
> *DONT HAVE TO U MIGHT WANT TO TAKE YOUR TO TODD LOL
> *


 :0 this is gettin' good!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 7 2010, 06:31 PM~16218572
> *don't get mad go pay somebody to make your car do more than 50 chipper. :biggrin:
> *



YOUR BOY WHO HAD THE RED REGAL CAME OUT HERE LAST YEAR AND I BROKE HIS ASS OFF THIS YEAR HE GOT A LINCOLN AND DID WANT TO SEE ME SO DONT TALK SHIT HOMIE U SECOND IN YOUR OWN CITY IM THE MAN IN MINE SO DO ME A FAVOR LET TODD WORK ON YOPUR CAR AND COME C ME


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 7 2010, 05:35 PM~16218627
> *DONT HAVE TO U MIGHT WANT TO TAKE YOUR TO TODD LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 7 2010, 06:39 PM~16218704
> *YOUR BOY WHO HAD THE RED REGAL CAME OUT HERE LAST YEAR AND I BROKE HIS ASS OFF THIS YEAR HE GOT A LINCOLN AND DID WANT TO SEE ME SO DONT TALK SHIT HOMIE U SECOND IN YOUR OWN CITY IM THE MAN IN MINE SO DO ME A FAVOR LET TODD WORK ON YOPUR CAR AND COME C ME
> *


i have alot of boys i build cars for thats what i do so you beat one who gives a fuck we know how take a loss and you must like todd u got his dick in your mouth just to let u know todds running your city :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 7 2010, 07:35 PM~16219394
> *i have alot of boys i build cars for thats what i do so you beat one who gives a fuck we know how take a loss and you must like todd u got his dick in your mouth just to let u know todds running your city :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HE WISH BUT I REPECT TODD HOW HIGH RUN THIS TOWN CLOWN AND IF U WOULD PULLED UP A CAR I HAVE 2 OR MORE WIN AGAINT U FOOL I WAS AT HE PHX SHOW LAST YEAR AND I DIDT HEAR A PEEP OUT OF YOUR CLUB MATTER OF FACT WHEN WE GOT TO KOOLAIDS SHOP SUNDAY U DIDT TAKE THAT CAR OFF THE TRAILER NOW MY DICK IN YOUR MOUTH


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 7 2010, 09:23 PM~16219938
> *HE WISH BUT I REPECT TODD HOW HIGH RUN THIS TOWN CLOWN AND IF U WOULD PULLED UP A CAR I HAVE 2 OR MORE WIN AGAINT U FOOL I WAS AT HE PHX SHOW LAST YEAR AND I DIDT HEAR A PEEP OUT OF YOUR CLUB MATTER OF FACT WHEN WE GOT TO KOOLAIDS SHOP SUNDAY U DIDT TAKE THAT CAR OFF THE TRAILER NOW MY DICK IN YOUR MOUTH
> *


 :0 :0 WHAT IT DOO JUAN ITS GETTING HOT IN HERE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 7 2010, 03:57 PM~16216717
> *who give's a shit where you hit the switch from we hopped you on sunday and beat that car.
> *


we serve dat ass homie yo switch man admit it :yes: but its NOTHIN WE CAN DO IT AGAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 7 2010, 07:35 PM~16219394
> *i have alot of boys i build cars for thats what i do so you beat one who gives a fuck we know how take a loss and you must like todd u got his dick in your mouth just to let u know todds running your city :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  WELL SINCE U KNOW HOW TO TAKE A LOSS CUM GET UR RUNN BACK HOMIE THATS REAL SPIT :thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 7 2010, 08:23 PM~16219938
> *HE WISH BUT I REPECT TODD HOW HIGH RUN THIS TOWN CLOWN AND IF U WOULD PULLED UP A CAR I HAVE 2 OR MORE WIN AGAINT U FOOL I WAS AT HE PHX SHOW LAST YEAR AND I DIDT HEAR A PEEP OUT OF YOUR CLUB MATTER OF FACT WHEN WE GOT TO KOOLAIDS SHOP SUNDAY U DIDT TAKE THAT CAR OFF THE TRAILER NOW MY DICK IN YOUR MOUTH
> *


what are you talking about we hopped big johns old wagon and alex and i didnt c you but all the chippers were on the sidelines. and for my club if you run with big john just ask him.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

i just called out all of cali frank they don't want none of PHX


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Jan 7 2010, 08:44 PM~16220182
> *we serve dat ass homie yo switch man admit it  :yes: but its NOTHIN WE CAN DO IT AGAIN  :thumbsup:
> *


i dont know about that but it's kool we could do it again.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 7 2010, 10:16 PM~16221334
> *i just called out all of cali frank they don't want none of  PHX
> *


hell ya im ready to go back jaun talks to much he's lucky the yellow regal burnt them pieces of shit accumax's. we would have crushed his 50 inch car.


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

MAN THIS SUNDAY U JAY IM GOING TO PULL UP ON YOU ALL DAY BUT YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR WTF IN A CARCLUB WITH NO CAR LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

IM PULLING UP EVUERY SUNDAY BUT U DONT EVEN GOT A CAR LOL


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 5 2010, 10:18 PM~16198348
> *FOR THOSE THAT CAME TO THE MAJESTICS HOP ON SUNDAY KNOW THAT WE ALL WAS GONNA GET WORKED ON THE RULER BUT IT DIDNT MATTER BECAUSE WE ALL HAD OUR OWN LIST OF CATS WE WAS GONNA HOP AFTERWARDS. AND WE ALL KNO ITS A GIVEN THAT THE OUT OF TOWNERS COME AND TRY TO SHUT DOWN LA. . . WELL THIS YEAR WAS NO DIFFERENT, EXCEPT LA COUNTY WAS ON THE BUMPER, KNOCKIN PATCHES OUT OF EVERYONE THAT PULLED UP. STREET CARS, SINGLES, DOUBLES AND RADICALS ALL CAME TOGETHER AND HELD IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN. EXCEPT FOR CITY TO CITY!!!!!!!!! THEY DIDNT ENTER THE HOP AND TO TOP IT OFF THE CAME LATE! I GUESS SO THEY CAN GET IN FREE. . . . LOL WELL NOW THAT NEW YEARS IS OVER WE GOT A LIL SOME THING FOR YOU CLOWNS BALLERS AND RAPPERS FROM CITY TO CITY!GO HARD LA CAR CLUB, NEXT LEVEL LA CAR CLUB,HANG EM HIGH LA CAR CLUB,COMPTON IV LIFE, BEACH CITY , DEDICATED RIDERZ ARE JUST A FEW OF THE CLUBS COMING TO TAKE DOWN CITY TO CITY AND THA CITY SLICKAS. THEY TURNED THEIR BACK ON LA IN THIS HOP GAMESO NOW THAT THE FIGHT IS OVER, LA IS GONNA DEAL WITH THESE CLOWNS. AND SWANG ON EM UNTIL THEY GET IT RITE
> *


let me tell you sumthan you funny style *****...du you no what you sound like right now?? man ..what the fucc are you worried about what we fuccin du *****??we could cum late ...early...not cum if we dont fuccin feel like it *****...***** be real about it ***** next devil dont want it with the city and you week minded ass ****** want somebody to back yah up!and any of you cats that listen to these ****** should be a shame of yurself especialy you ****** that he has on this list ...u tellin me he got you ****** all turned up cuzz we didnt hop in the pit???are you fuccin serious???***** u aint said nuthin bout one love , loveones ,dedicated ridas,keepinit real,stylistics,individuals,no limit, my way etc....waz them ****** in the pit? naw ***** its clear you ****** are haters!!!but thats cool get every ***** you can you gonna need them ...ALL RESPECT IS LOST!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 8 2010, 05:07 AM~16223630
> *let me tell you sumthan you funny style *****...du you no what you sound like right now?? man ..what the fucc are you worried about what we fuccin du  *****??we could cum late ...early...not cum if we dont fuccin feel like it *****...***** be real about it ***** next devil dont want it with the city and you week minded ass ****** want somebody to back yah up!and any of you cats that listen to these ****** should be a shame of yurself especialy you ****** that he has on this list ...u tellin me he got you ****** all turned up cuzz we didnt hop in the pit???are you fuccin serious???***** u aint said nuthin bout one love , loveones ,dedicated ridas,keepinit real,stylistics,individuals,no limit, my way etc....waz them ****** in the pit? naw ***** its clear you ****** are haters!!!but thats cool get every ***** you can you gonna need them ...ALL RESPECT IS LOST!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

FUCK THIS TOPIC ALSO.


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 7 2010, 11:36 PM~16222453
> *MAN THIS SUNDAY U JAY IM GOING TO PULL UP ON YOU ALL DAY BUT YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR WTF IN A CARCLUB WITH NO CAR LOL  :biggrin:
> *


WELL IS THA ALMOST FAMOUS PORNO MOVIE? THE QUIETEST MEMBER? I SEE THEY GAVE YOU A RED BULL OR SOMETHIN HUH? :roflmao: YOURE FUNNY LIL MAN. YOU DONT MEET THE HEIGHT REQUIREMENT TO TALK TO ME BUDDY. GO SIT DOWN SOME WHERE AND WATCH THE GAME. AND TRY TO LEARN SOMETHING. OH THATS RITE LET ME GO EASY BEFORE YOU OR ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS GET SCARED AND WANNA CALL ANOTHER MEETING. THINKING IM BANGIN TOO HARD. I SAID IWAS GONNA LEAVE YALL ALONE AND HERE YOU GO. BUT IN THE WORDS OF YOUR LEADER DUCK DOWN. . . I KNO UNO, I KNO DUCK DOWN, HELL IVE EVEN MET G NUTT. BUT WHO THE HELL ARE YOU? LOL YOURE COMEDY MAN KNOCK IT OFF


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 8 2010, 05:07 AM~16223630
> *let me tell you sumthan you funny style *****...du you no what you sound like right now?? man ..what the fucc are you worried about what we fuccin du  *****??we could cum late ...early...not cum if we dont fuccin feel like it *****...***** be real about it ***** next devil dont want it with the city and you week minded ass ****** want somebody to back yah up!and any of you cats that listen to these ****** should be a shame of yurself especialy you ****** that he has on this list ...u tellin me he got you ****** all turned up cuzz we didnt hop in the pit???are you fuccin serious???***** u aint said nuthin bout one love , loveones ,dedicated ridas,keepinit real,stylistics,individuals,no limit, my way etc....waz them ****** in the pit? naw ***** its clear you ****** are haters!!!but thats cool get every ***** you can you gonna need them ...ALL RESPECT IS LOST!!!!!!!!
> *



TELL ME YOURE SMARTER THAN THAT! OR THAT YOU CAN AT LEAST THAT YOU CAN READ! DAMN DUCK I KNOW YOUR NOT SLOW AND HOPEFULLY NOT DRUNK. BUT THIS DIDNT HAVE SHIT TO DO WITH YOU OR THE ENTERTAINERS THAT YOU RUN WITH ENTER THE HOP OR NOT! IT WAS ABOUT NOT PULLIN UP FOR LA ! AND AS FAR AS ALL THA CAT WE NAMED ON THE LIST. . . THE ACTUALLY JUST NEEDED A REASON TO PULL UP ON YOU AND GUESS WHAT BRAIN SURGEON? THAT WAS IT :roflmao: NEXT NEVEL DONT NEED ANY ONE TO BACK US FOR THE CITY SLICKAS. YALL DO THE SAME THING. COME OUT ON NEW YEARS AND WATCH AND TALK SHIT ALL THE REST OF THE YEAR. WERE USED TO NOW. LOL


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 7 2010, 07:35 PM~16219394
> *i have alot of boys i build cars for thats what i do so you beat one who gives a fuck we know how take a loss and you must like todd u got his dick in your mouth just to let u know todds running your city :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

ATTENTION ALL CITY II CITY MEMBERS. YALL SAY YALL READY AND ITS GREEN LIGHT GO. THEN COME TO HARBOR PARK SUNDAY YALL DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT PARKING, ILL MAKE SURE YALL HAVE AS MANY SPOTS AS YOU NEED. PLAY TIME IS OVER GET YOUR GROWN MAN ON. ITS ON SITE WHERE EVER WE SEE YALL CARS. SO COME TO THE PARK AND GET IT OUT THE WAY. OR WE CAN DO IT ON CRENSHAW OR ON SLAUSON OR ON WESTERN OR ON IMPERIAL IT DOESNT MATTER. OH I JUST HEARD THROUGH THE GRAPEVINE THAT NEXT LEVEL, NO LIMIT, NEVA EVA, DENA FOR LIFE, HANG EM HIGH, DEDICATED RIDERS, COMPTON IV LIFE, GO HARD, AND BEACH CITYIS ALL LOOKIN FOR YOU CATS. DONT BE SCARED SHOW UP :biggrin:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR SUCKA


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

PUT 7 G IN YOUR TRUNK CHEER LEADER


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

PUT 7 G IN YOUR TRUNK CHEER LEADER


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

OK PIMPIN NO PROBLEM


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 7 2010, 10:26 PM~16221446
> *hell ya im ready to go back jaun talks to much he's lucky the yellow regal burnt them pieces of shit accumax's. we would have crushed his 50 inch car.
> *


NEXT TIME U COME TO LA MAKE SURE U SHIT WORKS IT A FIRE HAZARD IN LA CHIPPER REMEMBER U WORK FOR FRANKS SO GO GET HIM SOME LUNCH


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 7 2010, 09:49 PM~16221004
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *




AND THAT ALL THAT SHIT DO PUFFIN ON FIRE uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

lol the car clubs u were saying dont have your back


----------



## deemacdeville (May 12, 2009)

when and where iz it going down 2day ??????sunday :nicoderm:


----------



## lbcaprice562 (Oct 26, 2009)

where is this at.


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

put it on video we want to see what harbor park is like??? .... and post a video on here or www.anygivinsunday.com


----------



## deemacdeville (May 12, 2009)

IZ IT GOING DOWN TODAY OR WHAT?????? :nicoderm: WANNA PULL THA RIDER OUT SO WUT UP!?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

CITY TO CITY CAME DEEP TODAY TO THE PARK.IT WAS A GOOD DAY TODAY LOTS OF HOPPING WENT DOWN!


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

YEAH TAKEING NEXT DOWN I BUST ASS ALL DAY LOL SUCKA ASS CANT TAKE ANY L'S HOPING ME WITH A DP AND I GOT A SP LOL SORRY ASS CANT TAKE THAT HES NOT KING OF THE STREEATS :machinegun:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

NEXT LOL WHAT HAPPEN TRYING TO TAKE THE CITY DOWN LOL TAKEING BUMPERS OFF MAN YOUR CARS LOOK LIKE SHIT AS 4 MY CLUB :worship: CITY2CITY WERE TOP NOCH


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

YEAH MY CAR IS ON THE BUMPER ALL DAY 64 INCHS :worship:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Ya it went down today. I only took a couple pics


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 10 2010, 10:19 PM~16249849
> *CITY TO CITY CAME DEEP TODAY TO THE PARK.IT WAS A GOOD DAY TODAY LOTS OF HOPPING WENT DOWN!
> *


Cosign :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

IT WAS A GOOD DAY FOR LOWRIDING. WE ALL AHAD FUN. . . WINS AND LOSSES WERE GIVIN ON BOTH SIDES OF THE TABLE. ALL THAT REALLY MATTERS IS THAT IT WAS PEACEFUL AND EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME. BIG SHOUTS TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP AND CAME TO HANG WITH US


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 10 2010, 10:03 PM~16250530
> *YEAH TAKEING NEXT DOWN I BUST ASS ALL DAY LOL SUCKA ASS CANT TAKE ANY L'S HOPING ME WITH A DP AND I GOT A SP LOL SORRY ASS CANT TAKE THAT HES NOT KING OF THE STREEATS :machinegun:
> *



THAT CAUSE IM THE KING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 10 2010, 10:18 PM~16250791
> *YEAH MY CAR IS ON THE BUMPER ALL DAY 64 INCHS :worship:
> *



:0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

is that it jay what the fuck man were was your car was it that peace of shit i took down lol :twak:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 11 2010, 03:26 PM~16256997
> *is that it jay what the fuck man were was your car was it that peace of shit i took down lol  :twak:
> *



:0 :0 :0 JAY


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 11 2010, 07:47 AM~16253029
> *IT WAS A GOOD DAY FOR LOWRIDING. WE ALL AHAD FUN. . . WINS AND LOSSES WERE GIVIN ON BOTH SIDES OF THE TABLE. ALL THAT REALLY MATTERS IS THAT IT WAS PEACEFUL AND EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME. BIG SHOUTS TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP AND CAME TO HANG WITH US
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 11 2010, 09:28 AM~16253207
> *THAT CAUSE IM THE KING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


How you the king and you didn't even showed up?city 2 citty,next level,and majestics were the only ones putting it down!


----------



## ben-dover (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 11 2010, 10:45 PM~16262276
> *How you the king and you didn't even showed up?city 2 citty,next level,and majestics were the only ones putting it down!
> *


YOU FAT FUCK U DID'N DO SHIT BUT CHIPP OUT WHIT THAT UGLY ASS REGAL THEN YOU CALL ON UR CLUB TO SOPORT YOU PUT YOU'R SHIT ON THE TRAILER AND GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WHIT THAT SHIT PORNO ! GOT THAT ASS BIG PROPS TO PORNO GET DOWN HOMEI


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 11 2010, 10:45 PM~16262276
> *How you the king and you didn't even showed up?city 2 citty,next level,and majestics were the only ones putting it down!
> *



NENE THEY WERE HOPING FOR 2ND BEST I CHOP THEM UP ON FRIDAY THE 1ST U BETTER ASK SOMEBODY


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

MAN I WANT JAY WHEN ARE U GOIMG TU GIVE ME A HOP WITH YOUR CAR SUCKA :banghead:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

I WANT JAY MAN WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO GIVE ME A HOP SUCKA :banghead:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ben-dover_@Jan 12 2010, 01:28 AM~16263583
> *YOU FAT FUCK U DID'N DO SHIT BUT CHIPP OUT WHIT THAT UGLY ASS REGAL  THEN YOU CALL ON UR CLUB  TO SOPORT YOU  PUT YOU'R SHIT ON THE TRAILER AND GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WHIT THAT SHIT  PORNO ! GOT THAT ASS BIG PROPS TO PORNO GET DOWN HOMEI
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

YOU KNOW MY CAR WILL TAKE YOU DOWN SUCKA :ninja:


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 10 2010, 09:19 PM~16249849
> *CITY TO CITY CAME DEEP TODAY TO THE PARK.IT WAS A GOOD DAY TODAY LOTS OF HOPPING WENT DOWN!
> *


preciate the love big ne ne


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

what up duc down...


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 12 2010, 07:33 AM~16264803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chucc you could of gave me a better look then that!! i stayed on the bumper ma *****,,,u got me when the chain broke


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

whats up sem and duck. we had a ball. thanks for the game fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Jan 12 2010, 06:24 PM~16270174
> *what up duc down...
> *


what up homie...lets drink :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:29 PM~16270250
> *what up homie...lets drink :biggrin:
> *


come trough u only up the street in carson :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 12 2010, 06:29 PM~16270245
> *whats up sem and duck. we had a ball. thanks for the game fun. :thumbsup:
> *


what up this sunday more shit talking!!! all good all fun!!!!


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 12 2010, 05:19 PM~16269379
> *NENE THEY WERE HOPING FOR 2ND BEST  I CHOP THEM UP ON FRIDAY THE 1ST U BETTER ASK SOMEBODY
> *


wwwooooo wooooo what am i hearin lil juan????u chopped up who???is this back in 2008???cuz i got in yur ass 2009 and 2010 and everybody no's this!!! ''everybody" but i got a song about it ...you wanna hear it ??her we go.....
:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ben-dover_@Jan 12 2010, 01:28 AM~16263583
> *YOU FAT FUCK U DID'N DO SHIT BUT CHIPP OUT WHIT THAT UGLY ASS REGAL  THEN YOU CALL ON UR CLUB  TO SOPORT YOU  PUT YOU'R SHIT ON THE TRAILER AND GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WHIT THAT SHIT  PORNO ! GOT THAT ASS BIG PROPS TO PORNO GET DOWN HOMEI
> *


I guess having a real candy paint and new crome undecarige is an ugly car to you .and its not my fault you guys can't afford a trailer.


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

what it du jay ...ay u need to have those dolla drinks every sunday ma *****..i guarentee you will sell out er week...yea we did that..that was good for the lowlow community..****** need to pick up wur we left off..keep this shit goin...you gotta control ya boys ova thur in the wilmas and i'll cum threw


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ben-dover_@Jan 12 2010, 01:28 AM~16263583
> *YOU FAT FUCK U DID'N DO SHIT BUT CHIPP OUT WHIT THAT UGLY ASS REGAL  THEN YOU CALL ON UR CLUB  TO SOPORT YOU  PUT YOU'R SHIT ON THE TRAILER AND GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WHIT THAT SHIT  PORNO ! GOT THAT ASS BIG PROPS TO PORNO GET DOWN HOMEI
> *


Dumb fuck I never said we beat anybody!I said everybody did good.read before you reply


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:37 PM~16270364
> *wwwooooo wooooo what am i hearin  lil juan????u chopped up who???is this back in 2008???cuz i got in yur ass 2009 and 2010 and everybody no's this!!! ''everybody" but i got a song about it ...you wanna hear it ??her we go.....
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *



IM THE TRUE STREET KING U GAVE ME A HELL OF A HOP DUCK


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT IT DO JUAN!! ITS GOING DOWN IN LA..


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:27 PM~16270226
> *chucc you could of gave me a better look then that!! i stayed on the bumper ma *****,,,u got me when the chain broke
> *



DUCK HE DIDN'T GIVE U THAT MUCH TIME ON THE CAMERA


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 12 2010, 06:50 PM~16270570
> *WHAT IT DO JUAN!! ITS GOING DOWN IN LA..
> *



MAN I BEEN IN KNOCKVILLE AND IT COLD AS HELL SOON I GET BACK IM GOING TO COME OUT THERE I GOT TO


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 12 2010, 07:53 PM~16270613
> *MAN I BEEN IN KNOCKVILLE AND IT COLD AS HELL SOON I GET BACK IM GOING TO COME OUT THERE I GOT TO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YEAH DAT WE NEED SOME OUTTA TOWN VISITERS!! ARE CARS R TO HEAVE TO KEEP GOING OVER THE WEIGHT SCALES... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

ay nene who is bend over?and why is he bent over??? juan i got a good cycologist you can go to..cuz i think that gas is starting to get in yur head ma *****..but thur is help for you....


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:48 PM~16270516
> *what it du jay ...ay u need to have those dolla drinks every sunday ma *****..i guarentee you will sell out er week...yea we did that..that was good for the lowlow community..****** need to pick up wur we left off..keep this shit goin...you gotta control ya boys ova thur in the wilmas and i'll cum threw
> *



DUCK I ROLL WITH U OVER THERE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 12 2010, 06:54 PM~16270638
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: YEAH DAT WE NEED SOME OUTTA TOWN VISITERS!!  ARE CARS R TO HEAVE TO KEEP GOING OVER THE WEIGHT SCALES... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IM TRY AND GET ALOTOF GUYS TO MAKE THAT TRIP WITH ME


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:55 PM~16270657
> *ay nene who is bend over?and why is he bent over??? juan i got a good cycologist you can go to..cuz i think that gas is starting to get in yur head ma *****..but thur is help for you....
> *




DUCK U CRAZY WE NEED TO CGO THE S.D. AND HOP THEM GUYS U DOWN OR WHAT


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 12 2010, 06:49 PM~16270554
> *IM THE TRUE STREET KING U GAVE ME A HELL OF A HOP DUCK
> *


ok.....but let me ask you this...and choose your words correctly....ARE YOU SAYIN YOU BEAT ME JUAN??????????????????????????????????????????????????????? hno:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 10 2010, 08:19 PM~16249849
> *CITY TO CITY CAME DEEP TODAY TO THE PARK.IT WAS A GOOD DAY TODAY LOTS OF HOPPING WENT DOWN!
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 12 2010, 07:01 PM~16270770
> *ok.....but let me ask you this...and choose your words correctly....ARE YOU SAYIN YOU BEAT ME JUAN??????????????????????????????????????????????????????? hno:
> *



KEEP N IT 100 WHEN WE WERE SIDE BY SIDE AND HOP I WON THE REAL G'S OUT THERE SAID THAT REMEMBER ANIT NOTHING WRONG WITH 2ND IT MEAN WHEN I RETIRE U BE NUMBER 1 SO WAIT TILL YOUR TURN IT COMING


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 12 2010, 07:01 PM~16270768
> *DUCK U CRAZY WE NEED TO CGO THE S.D. AND HOP THEM GUYS U DOWN OR WHAT
> *


U NO IM TRYIN TO SEE THOSE SD CATS AS WELL AS MO VALL,VICTORVILLE,BAKERSFIELD, SANTA ANA


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 12 2010, 07:06 PM~16270836
> *KEEP N IT 100 WHEN WE WERE SIDE BY SIDE AND HOP I WON THE REAL G'S OUT THERE SAID THAT REMEMBER ANIT NOTHING WRONG WITH 2ND IT MEAN WHEN I RETIRE U BE NUMBER 1 SO WAIT TILL YOUR  TURN  IT COMING
> *



WHAT UP JAY


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:06 PM~16270846
> *U NO IM TRYIN TO SEE THOSE SD CATS AS WELL AS MO VALL,VICTORVILLE,BAKERSFIELD, SANTA ANA
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 12 2010, 07:06 PM~16270846
> *U NO IM TRYIN TO SEE THOSE SD CATS AS WELL AS MO VALL,VICTORVILLE,BAKERSFIELD, SANTA ANA
> *



WELL WE GOING TO TEAM UP AND GO SERVE THEM ALL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 12 2010, 07:10 PM~16270884
> *:0
> *



BUT NOT SICK SIDE CAR CLUB MIKEE


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

what up yall


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 12 2010, 06:12 PM~16270919
> *BUT NOT SICK SIDE CAR CLUB  MIKEE
> *


  c2c was deep this weekend


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 12 2010, 07:06 PM~16270836
> *KEEP N IT 100 WHEN WE WERE SIDE BY SIDE AND HOP I WON THE REAL G'S OUT THERE SAID THAT REMEMBER ANIT NOTHING WRONG WITH 2ND IT MEAN WHEN I RETIRE U BE NUMBER 1 SO WAIT TILL YOUR  TURN  IT COMING
> *


WELL....JUAN THAT LIL SECTION OF LOWER CASE g'S THAT TOLD U IS JUST TRYIN TO STAY ON YUR PAY ROLL...BUT OK ...IF U WANT TO BELIEVE THAT ,YOU BETTER START SENDIN OUT KITES TO PEOPLE AND TELL THEM YOU WON..CUZ ITS CIRCULATING QUIC THAT I GOT IN YUR ASS...MAYBE IF YOU START NOW U CAN STOP IT FRUM GETTIN TO CHINA......OH WAIT TU'GE JUST INFORMED ME THAT THEY NO TOO.....daaaammmm dammmm dammmmmmm...JUS KEEP GETTIN THE WORD OUT IM SURE SOMEONE IN A SMALL TOWN WILL BELIEVE YOU


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 12 2010, 07:13 PM~16270921
> *what up yall
> *


JAY WHAT IT DO


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 12 2010, 06:10 PM~16270884
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 12 2010, 07:14 PM~16270942
> *WELL....JUAN THAT LIL SECTION OF LOWER CASE g'S THAT TOLD U IS JUST TRYIN TO STAY ON YUR PAY ROLL...BUT OK ...IF U WANT TO BELIEVE THAT ,YOU BETTER START SENDIN OUT KITES TO PEOPLE AND TELL  THEM YOU WON..CUZ ITS CIRCULATING QUIC THAT I GOT IN YUR ASS...MAYBE IF YOU START NOW U CAN STOP IT FRUM GETTIN TO CHINA......OH WAIT TU'GE JUST INFORMED ME THAT THEY NO TOO.....daaaammmm dammmm dammmmmmm...JUS KEEP GETTIN THE WORD OUT IM SURE SOMEONE IN A SMALL TOWN WILL BELIEVE YOU
> *



WELL SPOKEN DUCK U WANT ME TO SAY IT WAS A TIE FOR U THINK NOT I GOT THAT U GOT ONE THING RIGHT BACKBUMMPER IS KNOWN FROM LA TO CHINA REMEMBER THAT


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

jay when u going to give me a hop :banghead:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 12 2010, 07:55 PM~16270657
> *ay nene who is bend over?and why is he bent over??? juan i got a good cycologist you can go to..cuz i think that gas is starting to get in yur head ma *****..but thur is help for you....
> *


Sombody that's scared to put his real name.so he had to make a new name to grow balls.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 12 2010, 09:01 PM~16272458
> *Sombody that's scared to put his real name.so he had to make a new name to grow balls.
> *


I HATE THAT KINDA SHIT!!!!


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

jay wtf do you even have a car come out and get whats cuming to u :twak:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 12 2010, 09:01 PM~16272458
> *Sombody that's scared to put his real name.so he had to make a new name to grow balls.
> *


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

ey juan :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 12 2010, 10:01 PM~16273402
> *ey juan :thumbsup:
> *



what up so when u and jay going to hop


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 12 2010, 10:01 PM~16273402
> *ey juan :thumbsup:
> *



what up so when u and jay going to hop


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

MAN HES HIDEING HE DONT WANT IT :tears:


----------



## ben-dover (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+Jan 12 2010, 06:41 PM~16270424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*And all this stit talking started because we served a couple of guys @ the park* and the car broke and we had a tailer on stand by just in case.so they started with all majestics was nothing but a trailer club and all this and that.come on homies our hopper is way cleaner than a lot of this cars @ picnics.im talking about real candy on crome and we still get hatted on!well I hope we can show them that we aint what they say. 

YOU FAT FUCK U DID SAY THAT :angry: 
THAT'S RIGHT WE TAKEING IT TO THE NEXT LEAVL MY WAY IN YOU'R CITY-11-CITY SO DON'T SAY YOU NEVA EVA SAY YOU HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ben-dover_@Jan 13 2010, 01:27 AM~16274910
> *WELL TELL ME THIS U FAT FUCK IS THAT YOU'R CAR OR IS IT FROM JUPAN FAT BOY NOW LET'S SEE YOU'R CAR
> And all this stit talking started because we served a couple of guys @ the park and the car broke and we had a tailer on stand by just in case.so they started with all majestics was nothing but a trailer club and all this and that.come on homies our hopper is way cleaner than a lot of this cars @ picnics.im talking about real candy on crome and we still get hatted on!well I hope we can show them that we aint what they say.
> 
> ...


I ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD TIME HOMEBOY.WITH OR WITHOUT A CAR.


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 13 2010, 01:05 AM~16275118
> *I ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD TIME HOMEBOY.WITH OR WITHOUT A CAR.
> *


Wow nene this cat is vicious....nobody no's who it is?


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 12 2010, 07:19 PM~16271001
> *WELL SPOKEN DUCK U WANT ME TO SAY IT WAS A TIE FOR U  THINK NOT I GOT THAT U GOT ONE THING RIGHT BACKBUMMPER IS KNOWN FROM LA TO CHINA REMEMBER THAT
> *


naw wasn't no tie.....I bust yur ass like a catholic priest!!


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

EAT THA FUCKIN CAKE!


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

Dammit are we gone see any of this post videos......



anygivinsunday.com let us seeeee


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 13 2010, 01:15 AM~16275170
> *naw wasn't no tie.....I bust yur ass like a catholic priest!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

jay come out and play come get whats cuming to u man stop hideing :dunno:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

LOL HIDING FROM WHO? AND WHAT DO I SUPPOSEDLY HAVE COMING TO ME?


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

64 INCHS 4 THAT ASS :wow:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

MAN DO U EVEN HAVE A CAR


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

DONT RUN A WAY WHAT THE FUCK :twak:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

JAY COME ON G KOOL-AID DIDENT MAKE ME A CHIPER CUM ON AND GET WHATS CUM TO U :banghead:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:0 IM ALMOST SCARED. . . OH WAIT. I BEEN KEEPIN IT REAL SO NO IM NOT. OK YEA YOUR CAR IS WORKING AT 64 INCHES. WHO THE HELL CARES. :roflmao: I THINK I FIGURED OUT WHAT THE ISSUE IS. . . I THINK IT ALL BOILS DOWN TO YOU HAVENT BEEN AROUND LONG ENOUGH FOR ME TO EVEN CARE ABOUT WHO YOU ARE. OR WHAT YOU SPENT ON YOUR CAR. OK 7GS? AND YOU DONT HAVE CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, BS STOCK PAINT OH YEA WITH PATTERNS, AND ALL YOURE DOING IS 64 INCHES. ASK ANYONE WHO HAS BEEN OUT THE REAL AND THEY WILL TELL YOU THAT YOU GOT BENT OVER. BUT HEY IF YOURE HAPPY THEN IM HAPPY. NAH I DONT PLAY THE MONEY CARD. ILL BE THE FIRST TO SAY IT IM BROKE. SO FUCKIN WHAT LOL DOES THAT MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER. THUG NEEDS A HUG? IM A STREET CAT WITH STREET CARS. YOU ACTIN LIKE YOU OUT THERE WITH RAG 61 OR SOMETHING DOING LIKE A 100 WITH CHROME AND CANDY! CALM DOWN TIGER ITS A G BODY :twak: GET OFF MY LINE CLOWN


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

BUT HEY IM NOT A HATER PIMPIN. . . IM PROUD OF YOU GRASSHOPPER. YALL ARE SLOWLY BRING YALL CLUB UP AND I CANT BE MAD AT THAT. YOURE DOING GOOD BUT THE GAME IS ALL PROMOTION. PROMOTE YOUR CLUB, PROMOTE YOURSELF AND HAVE FUN IN THE PROCESS. ITS NOT HOPPERS HOPPING AGAIST STREET CARS BRAIN SURGEON. LEARN THE GAME FIRST THEN HOLLA AT ME PIMPIN. GOOD LUCK IN THE GAME


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

OH DAMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

FUCK THAT JUST PULL YOUR SHIT UP DO U NEED HELP PUSHING YOUR SHIT OUT TO HOP AND NO I DONT GOT A 61 I GOT A G BODY AND WHAT JUST PULL UP :rofl:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 13 2010, 01:15 AM~16275170
> *naw wasn't no tie.....I bust yur ass like a catholic priest!!
> *



I ONLY WEAR TIE WITH A SUITE SO THERE IT IS AND AS FOR YOUR PRIEST COMMENT
THEY ALL GET CAUGHT BY THE LONG ARM OF THE LAW IN YOUR CASE IT THE LONG ARM OF MY FRONTEND LIKE UNDERDOG SAY UP UP UP AND AWAY AS I GO LOL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 13 2010, 09:30 AM~16276801
> *LOL HIDING FROM WHO? AND WHAT DO I SUPPOSEDLY HAVE COMING TO ME?
> *



PORNO PRESSING U TO HOP U BETER CHIP HIM OFF


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 09:40 AM~16276896
> *JAY COME ON G KOOL-AID DIDENT MAKE ME A CHIPER  CUM ON AND GET WHATS CUM TO U  :banghead:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

YEAH CHIP ME OFF SUCKA


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

CALM DOWN KILLA! :roflmao: I APOLOGIZE FOR THE STATEMENT THATS ABOUT TO COME IN THREE, TWO , ONE . . . YOURE NOT WORTH IT LIL GUY. YOURE BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE. I DONT KNOW OR CARE WHO YOU ARE! ALL OF THE SUDDEN YOU WANT MY NAME IN YOUR MOUTH. GET A DAMN HOBBY. HEY I GOT AN IDEA. . HOW ABOUT YOU GO HOP A HOPPER SMART GUY! OH MAYBE YOURE SCARED OF THAT HUH? YOU WANNA TRY TO MAKE A NAME RUNNIN UP ON STREET CARS? THATS LAME. I BEEN TRYING TO GIVE YOU AND YOUR CREW PROPS AND LEAVE IT FRIENDLY AND NOT SAY NUTHIN. ENJOY YOUR LIL DEBUT :thumbsup:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

THATS KOOL BUT I DIDENT GO TO THE PARK AND HOP THAT OLD MAN I DID TAKE HIM DOWN I WANT U I WENT TO THE PARK TO HOP YOU AND GIVE SUM OF THIS CITY KOOL-AID :twak:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 13 2010, 10:05 AM~16277098
> *PORNO PRESSING U TO HOP U BETER CHIP HIM OFF
> *



CHIP HIM OFF? CHIP WHO OFF? I DONT KNOW HIM. SORRY JUAN. IVE ALREADY SAID IT, TOO MANY TIMES! IN THE WORDS OF DUCK DOWN. . . I KNOW DUCK, I KNO UNO, HELL IVE EVEN CHOPPED IT UP WITH G NUTT. BUT WHO THE FUCK IS PRUNO? I DONT KNOW HIM. IVE ONLY SEEN HIM MAYBE 3 TIMES SINCE THANKSGIVING.


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

IM OUT NOW JUNA KNOWS BEACH CITY KNOWS ME O JUST ALL THE TOP DOG NOT SUCKAS :nicoderm:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

~COMEDY AND TRAGEDY~ THE COMEDY SIDE IS WHEN A CAT DOES FINALLY GET A WORKING CAR, HE THINKS HE CAN TAKE DOWN THE WORLD :roflmao: BUT THE TRAGEDY IS WHEN REALITY KICKS IN AND HE FINALLY FIGURES OUT THAT I DONT GIVE A FUCK! THIS STILL NEXT LEVEL CAR CLUB ON MINE.


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

NO MY ***** NOT THE WORLD JUST U RIGHT NOW IM NOT YOUR PREZ HE DOING ALL THAT SHIT :loco:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 10:17 AM~16277228
> *IM OUT NOW JUNA KNOWS BEACH CITY KNOWS ME O JUST ALL THE TOP DOG NOT SUCKAS  :nicoderm:
> *



:roflmao: OK BRAINIAC BUT PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT YOURE SAYIN! YOU SAY THAT JUAN AND BEACH CITY KNOW YOU. . . BUT YOU DIDNT CALL THEM OUT, YOU CALLED ME OUT AND NOW YOUR MAD BECAUSE I DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE? RITE!~ :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

some pics from sunday
































































:rimshot:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: GOOD PICS


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

FUCK ALL THAT MAN I WANT A FUCKN HOP WITH YOU :around:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

HEY UNIBOMBER USE YOUR HEAD! HOW DO YOU HOP SOME ONE THAT DOESNT HOP? IS THAT REALLY POSSIBLE? PLAY YOUR POSITION SMART GUY. I SEE YOU MISSED TODAYS LESSON. SO HERE LET ME RUN IT BY YOU AGAIN SINCE I SEE YOURE ONE OF THE SPECIAL KIDS IN MY CLASS. . . HOPPERS DONT PULL UP ON LAY AND PLAY CARS, THEY DONT PULL UP ON STOCK CARS, THEY DONT PULL UP ON MOTORCYCLES. THEY PULL UP ON OTHER HOPPERS! NOW GO SIT IN THE CORNER! :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 13 2010, 09:27 AM~16277349
> *some pics from sunday
> 
> 
> ...


        :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL DO YOU SEE ME ON MY SHIT DAM I PUT MY BITCH ON THE BUMPER JAY WHAT U GOING TO DO WHEN I COME LOOKING 4 U :buttkick:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

ILL PROBABLY DO LIKE I BEEN DOING. 9 TIMES OUTTA 10 I STILL WONT CARE. IM STILL GONNA LAUGH AT YOU AND IM PRETTY SURE IM STILL GONNA NOT KNOW WHO THA FUCK PRUNO IS. :rofl: YEA THE CAR WORKS, SO FUCKIN WHAT LOL GOT PULL UP ON SUMBODY DOING 60 OR BETTER AND THEN MAYBE ILL RESPECT WHAT YOURE DOIN. OOPS I LIED AGAIN, NO I WONT LOL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 13 2010, 10:39 AM~16277476
> *HEY UNIBOMBER USE YOUR HEAD! HOW DO YOU HOP SOME ONE THAT DOESNT HOP? IS THAT REALLY POSSIBLE? PLAY YOUR POSITION SMART GUY. I SEE YOU MISSED TODAYS LESSON. SO HERE LET ME RUN IT BY YOU AGAIN SINCE I SEE YOURE ONE OF THE SPECIAL KIDS IN MY CLASS. . . HOPPERS DONT PULL UP ON LAY AND PLAY CARS, THEY DONT PULL UP ON STOCK CARS, THEY DONT PULL UP ON MOTORCYCLES. THEY PULL UP ON OTHER HOPPERS! NOW GO SIT IN THE CORNER!  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



THAT COLD BIG JAY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 10:41 AM~16277511
> *LOL DO YOU SEE ME ON MY SHIT DAM I PUT MY BITCH ON THE BUMPER JAY WHAT U GOING TO DO WHEN I COME LOOKING 4 U  :buttkick:
> *



PORNO I SEEN U ON YOUR SWITCH U DID THAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

YOU DONT GET IT HOMIE. YEA YOU CAN PULL UP ON THA LAC THAT I DONT HAVE AND HOP AGAINST IT IT IT WILL MAKE YOU FEEL GROWN. BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY WHAT HAVE YOU REALLY DONE? NUTHIN! YOU PULLED A LAME MOVE AND RAN UP ON A LAY AND PLAY CAR. FINE YOURSELF AND KEEP IT MOVIN HOMIE. YOUR NOT WORTH MY ATTENTION. YOU STOOD OUT THERE SUNDAY AND PULLED YOUR CAR UP AND SWUNG IT. . . IM NOT MAD AT THAT BUT HOW CAN I TAKE YOU SERIOUSLY. YOURE OUT HERE TRYING TO MAKE A NAME, AND IM OUT HERE TRYING TO HAVE FUN. IM A BUILDER NOT A BUYER. SO OF COURSE I DONT FEEL LIKE WERE ON THE SAME PAGE. BUT YOU GAVE IT A GOOD EFFORT THOUGH. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 13 2010, 10:53 AM~16277636
> *THAT COLD BIG JAY
> *



AM I WRONG FOR TELLING THE TRUTH?


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 13 2010, 10:56 AM~16277657
> *YOU DONT GET IT HOMIE. YEA YOU CAN PULL UP ON THA LAC THAT I DONT HAVE AND HOP AGAINST IT IT IT WILL MAKE YOU FEEL GROWN. BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY WHAT HAVE YOU REALLY DONE? NUTHIN! YOU PULLED A LAME MOVE AND RAN UP ON A LAY AND PLAY CAR. FINE YOURSELF AND KEEP IT MOVIN HOMIE. YOUR NOT WORTH MY ATTENTION. YOU STOOD OUT THERE SUNDAY AND PULLED YOUR CAR UP AND SWUNG IT. . .  IM NOT MAD AT THAT BUT HOW CAN I TAKE YOU SERIOUSLY. YOURE OUT HERE TRYING TO MAKE A NAME, AND IM OUT HERE TRYING TO HAVE FUN. IM A BUILDER NOT A BUYER. SO OF COURSE I DONT FEEL LIKE WERE ON THE SAME PAGE. BUT YOU GAVE IT A GOOD EFFORT THOUGH. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK  :thumbsup:
> *



PORNO HE GOT U WITH THE BUILDER VS BUYER JAY U MIGHT HAVE TO GET U A HOPPER


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHY DO I NEED A HOPPER ? FOR HIM? OK LETS JUST ENTERTAIN THIS IDEA A LIL BIT. AND I BUID A CAR THAT DOES ABOUT 80. . . I HOP HIM KNOCK HIM OVER AND MAKE HIM GO SPEND SOME MORE MONEY. IM STILL GONNA BE BACK AT SQUARE ONE . WHICH IS LAUGHIN AT HIS ASS! :rofl: SO WHY WOULD I WASTE MY TIME WHEN I CAN LUGH AT HIM FOR FREE. LOL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 13 2010, 10:58 AM~16277667
> *AM I WRONG FOR TELLING THE TRUTH?
> *



NO THE TRUTH HURTS THAT WHAT IM TELLING DUCK DOWN HE WANT EXCEPT THE TRUTH HE LOST TO ME ON THE 1ST :rimshot:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHERE DID YALL DO IT AT?


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

jay if u dont knmow were it went down at just stay home sucka i pulled up on juna


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

AMAZING! YOURE STILL TRYIN TO GET IN THE CONVO WHEN GROWN UPS ARE TALKING. OH AND ITS CALLED SPELL CHECK SLO MO. ALL COMPUTERS HAVE THEM. MAYBE I SHOULD STAY HOME . . . BEING A HATER MAYBE CONTAGIOUS :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

JAY JUST MAN FUCK THIS IM GOING TO GIVE U A HOUSE CALL :twak:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

DONT BE STUPID. EVERYONE DONT PLAY THAT HOUSECALL SHIT. KEEP IT LOWRIDING. THAT WOULD BE DISRESPECTFUL. I KNOW YOU TRYING TO GET A NAME BUT THATS NOT THE WAY TO DO IT. THINK BEFORE YOU REACT. EVERYTHING HAS A CAUSE AND AN EFFECT. USE GOOD JUDGEMENT. THAT HOUSE CALL SHIT IS COOL TO MOST PEOPLE BUT I CAN SAY THAT MOST PEOPLE DONT BRING STREET SHIT TO THEIR HOMES AND FAMILIES. AND IM GONNA LEAVE IT AT THAT AND YOU SHOULD TO


----------



## Bad B (Jun 4, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

lol just run a way :scrutinize:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

WERE U AT :banghead:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT EXACTLY IS IT THAT YOU THINK YOU WANT? YOU JUSY WANNA BE ALBE TO SAY YOU BEAT JAY? OR IS IT THAT U WANNA CLAIM A VICTORY ON SOMEBODY FROM NEXT LEVEL? HELP ME HELP YOU? :roflmao: YOU NEED SOME MORE ATTENTION? OK HERE YOU GO. . . PAY ATTENTION THIS TIME. THIS WILL BE THE LAST TIME I SAY IT. PORNO MOVIE, YOUR CAR WORKS, YOU CAN HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH, AND YOU SPENT SOME CHANGE ON YOUR CAR! THATS ALL WONDERFUL. I FORGOT THE WHOLE WORLD WENT BACK IN TIME AND PORNO IS THE FIRST PERSON TO PAY TO HAVE A CAR BUILT. OKAY OH AND HE THE FIRST TO HIT HIS OWN SWITCH TOO. EVERYONE STOP WHAT YOU DOIN AND ACT LIKE YOU GIVE A FUCK SO PORNO CAN CARRY ON WITH HIS LIFE AND HIS LOW RIDER CAREER! :worship: OK NOW LETS COME BACK TO 2K10 WHERE EVERYBODY HAS SOME KINDA CHANGE TIMED UP IN THEIR CARS. A TIME WHERE YOUR CAR ISNT THE ONLY ONE DOING OVER 60 INCHES. AND A TIME WHERE YOURE NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN HIT A SWITCH. AND WHAT CAN YOU REALLY SAY YOURE DOING? NOTHING AND THATS WHY I HAVE THE ATTITUDE THAT I HAVE. YOURE COMEDY TO ME. YOURE NOT WORTH ME BUILDING A CAR FOR OR TEAR UP ANYTHING THAT I HAVE ALREADY. GET THA PICTURE? ITS RULES TO THIS SHIT MAN. YOU CAN BE MAD, YOU DONT HAVE TO LIKE ME OR MY CREW. BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY THE BOTTOM LINE IS THAT I DONT GIVE A FUCK. ITS LOLLIPOPS LIKE YOU THAT WATER DOWN THIS GAME AND MAKE IT NOT FUN BUT IM CHANGING THE GAME ON A HATER LIKE YOU. IM GONNA CONTINUE TO LOOK AT YOU STUPID AND LET YOU KEEP ASKIN AROUND ABOUT ME. ITS CALLED FOOTWORK. KEEP DOING YOUR FOOTWORK. DONT WORRY I MIGHT DO SOME FOOTWORK ONE DAY WHEN I ACTUALLY GIVE A FUCK OR WHEN I FEEL YOURE A THREAT AND I DONT SEE NEITHER ONE HAPPENING ANYTIME SOON. SO SORRY BUT YOU GOTTA STAY IN MY JOKE CATEGORY. NOW SAY SOMETHING ELSE TO MAKE ME LAUGH! ENTERTAIN ME PORNO  :roflmao: :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 13 2010, 10:27 AM~16277349
> *some pics from sunday
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea...i new it was over ma head.....i am the king


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP DUCK


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP D4L


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 13 2010, 11:08 AM~16277748
> *NO THE TRUTH HURTS THAT WHAT IM TELLING DUCK DOWN HE WANT EXCEPT THE TRUTH HE LOST TO ME ON THE 1ST  :rimshot:
> *


juan u the only ***** that think u won...even ken told me i got in yur ass player...this is the part of the game i dont feel you on juan.... a real man admits his failures and uses it to build for successes..seriiously bro..i no u better than that its alright to lose bro its not the end of the world...and its ok to be short...its ok....no need to have a complex about it...just admitt it you will feel alot better my *****...."ducdown beat me" cum on now "ducdown beat me" ..now dont you feel better???


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHERE WAS UNO</span>


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 13 2010, 02:36 PM~16279544
> *juan u the only ***** that think u won...even ken told me i got in yur ass player...this is the part of the game i dont feel you on juan.... a real man admits his failures and uses it to build for successes..seriiously bro..i no u better than that its alright to lose bro its not the end of the world...and its ok to be short...its ok....no need to have a complex about it...just admitt it you will feel alot better my *****...."ducdown beat me" cum on now "ducdown beat me" ..now dont you feel better???
> *


***** u a fool lol :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 13 2010, 02:36 PM~16279544
> *juan u the only ***** that think u won...even ken told me i got in yur ass player...this is the part of the game i dont feel you on juan.... a real man admits his failures and uses it to build for successes..seriiously bro..i no u better than that its alright to lose bro its not the end of the world...and its ok to be short...its ok....no need to have a complex about it...just admitt it you will feel alot better my *****...."ducdown beat me" cum on now "ducdown beat me" ..now dont you feel better???
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 13 2010, 03:32 PM~16280056
> *WHERE  WAS  UNO</span>
> *



BIG AL DIDN'T I TELL U ONCE BEFORE DON'T TALK ABOUT NUMBER # HES A CHIPPER AND DUCK CAME CLOSE TO A WIN AGAINST ME I SEE AL U FORGOT WHO I AM DO THE WORDS KING MEAN ANYTHING TO U I REST MY CASE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 13 2010, 03:32 PM~16280056
> *WHERE  WAS  UNO</span>
> *



UNO MUST BE YOUR SON CAUSE U SEEM TO BE WORRIED ABOUT HIM ALOT TELL U WHAT LOAN HIM YOUR ELCO TO HOP ME


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 12 2010, 10:10 PM~16273535
> *what up so when u and jay going to hop*


  :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 13 2010, 03:45 PM~16280170
> *UNO MUST BE YOUR SON CAUSE U SEEM TO BE WORRIED ABOUT HIM ALOT TELL U WHAT LOAN HIM YOUR ELCO TO HOP ME
> *


HEY BACK BUMBER U DON'T WANT NONE OF THE elco SO JUST STOP BACKBUMBERJUAN JUST STAY IN UR OWN CLASS;;;THANKS


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 13 2010, 04:05 PM~16280354
> *HEY BACK BUMBER  U DON'T WANT NONE OF THE elco SO  JUST STOP BACKBUMBERJUAN  JUST STAY IN UR OWN CLASS;;;THANKS
> *


BIG AL U MUST MISS READ MY QUOTE I SAID IF U WANT #2 TO GET A WIN HE HAVE TO USE YOUR ELCO AND PULL UP ON ME BUT DONT TRIP I WILL AND CAN PULL UP ON THAT ELCO BUMMPERJUAN DONT RUN FROM ANY CAR OR HOP


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 13 2010, 02:36 PM~16279544
> *juan u the only ***** that think u won...even ken told me i got in yur ass player...this is the part of the game i dont feel you on juan.... a real man admits his failures and uses it to build for successes..seriiously bro..i no u better than that its alright to lose bro its not the end of the world...and its ok to be short...its ok....no need to have a complex about it...just admitt it you will feel alot better my *****...."ducdown beat me" cum on now "ducdown beat me" ..now dont you feel better???
> *



DUCK U WERE WORKN NICE AND HITTING THE BUMMPER NICE I WAS KILLING IT DOUBLE BUMPER CHECKN IM GOING TO THE TOP OF THE HOP GAME AND IM LET U COME FOR THE RIDE IM CALL U MINNIE BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 12:44 PM~16278518
> *WERE U AT  :banghead:
> *


PORNO WHAT UP


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

juan wtf jay is hideing he says he hase a lay and play car i dont give a fuck pull up :twak:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 04:20 PM~16280468
> *juan wtf jay is hideing he says he hase a lay and play car i dont  give a fuck pull up :twak:
> *



YOU JUST GOING TO HAVE TO CATCH IM IN IT AND PULL UP ON HIM HE JUST HAVE TO TAKE THE LOST LIKE A MAN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 04:20 PM~16280468
> *juan wtf jay is hideing he says he hase a lay and play car i dont  give a fuck pull up :twak:
> *



HE GOING TO HAVE TO BUILD A HOPPER FOR U THAN!


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

SHIT JUAN TRYING TO GET A HOP FROM JAY BUT HES HIDEING hno:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 04:25 PM~16280513
> *SHIT JUAN TRYING TO GET A HOP FROM JAY BUT HES HIDEING  hno:
> *



WELL IF U CANT GET HIM WHAT U GOING TO DO?


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin: MAN MAKE HIM PULL HIS SHIT OUT ILL HELP HIM PUSH IT OUT TO HOP AND ILL HELP PUSH THAT SHIT BACK IN HIS HOUSE AFTER HE STOPS CRYING WHEN HE TAKES THAT L


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 04:33 PM~16280598
> *:biggrin: MAN MAKE HIM PULL HIS SHIT OUT ILL HELP HIM PUSH IT OUT TO HOP AND ILL HELP PUSH THAT SHIT BACK IN HIS HOUSE AFTER HE STOPS CRYING WHEN HE TAKES THAT L
> *



hno: hno: THAT COLD PRONO


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 13 2010, 04:35 PM~16280614
> *hno:  hno: THAT COLD PRONO
> *



BIG JAY MIGHT HAVE TO GET HIS CLUB TO TAKE THAT FADE SINCE HE HAS A LAY AND PLAY CAR


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

:wow: WHATS U WITH U AND DUCK


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

MAN I JUST FOUND OUT THAT THE OLD MAN WAS DP AND I TOOK HIM DOWN :worship:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 04:37 PM~16280640
> *:wow:  WHATS U WITH U AND DUCK
> *



DUCK MY ***** WE JUST HAVING FUN WE KEEPN THE HOP GAME ALIVE EVERY ONE KNOW IM THE KING


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

:loco: O YOU ARE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 04:42 PM~16280684
> *:loco: O YOU ARE
> *



AND Y IS THAT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 04:42 PM~16280684
> *:loco: O YOU ARE
> *



DO I NEED TO BUST UP THE FANTASTIC 4 AGAIN JUST LET ME KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL MAN I DONT KNW WHAT TO SAY G BUT LETS DO IT ONE MORE TIME hno:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 04:47 PM~16280716
> *LOL MAN I DONT KNW WHAT TO SAY G BUT LETS DO IT ONE MORE TIME  hno:
> *



IT ALL IN FUN JUST LET THE FANTASTIC 4 NO BACKBUMMPER JUAN IS READY ANY GIVIN SUNDAY AND # 2 GET IT 1ST ALWAYS


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

HANG EM HIGH IS GOING DOWN I GOT HD AND LIL KEN AND DUCK GOTS JUAN IT IS WHAT IT IS :barf:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 04:52 PM~16280776
> *HANG EM HIGH IS GOING DOWN I GOT HD AND LIL KEN AND DUCK GOTS JUAN IT IS WHAT IT IS  :barf:
> *


1 CAR 1 MOTOR 4 WIN U DO THE MATH


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 04:52 PM~16280776
> *HANG EM HIGH IS GOING DOWN I GOT HD AND LIL KEN AND DUCK GOTS JUAN IT IS WHAT IT IS  :barf:
> *



DO U SEE THE WORD HIGH IN OUR NAME THAT IT THAT ALL


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

:loco:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 04:59 PM~16280853
> *:loco:
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: BOW DOW TO A KING


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

:worship: CITY2CITY


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

RUN FROM WHO? I FEAR NOBODY ESPECIALLY IF UR NAME IS PORNO. I ALREADY TOLD YOU ITS ALL GOOD IF YOU PULL UP! A LOSS FROM U DOESNT EVENMEAN SHIT TO ME. AFTER ITS ALL OVER IM STILL GONNA SAY YOURE NOT ON MY PAGE HOMIE. YOURE STILL NOT NOTICED TO ME OR A THREAT. SORRY BUT THATS JUST WHERE IM AT WITH IT. IM STILL GONNA HAVE FUN AND RIDE WITH NEXT LEVEL. SIMPLE AS THAT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 05:04 PM~16280914
> *:worship: CITY2CITY
> *



I SEE JAY WAS RIGHT U NEED SPECIAL HELP HAVE U FORGOT WHAT I DID TO THE CITY ON THE 1ST


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 13 2010, 05:13 PM~16281008
> *RUN FROM WHO? I FEAR NOBODY ESPECIALLY IF UR NAME IS PORNO. I ALREADY TOLD YOU ITS ALL GOOD IF YOU PULL UP! A LOSS FROM U DOESNT EVENMEAN SHIT TO ME. AFTER ITS ALL OVER IM STILL GONNA SAY YOURE NOT ON MY PAGE HOMIE. YOURE STILL NOT NOTICED TO ME OR A THREAT. SORRY BUT THATS JUST WHERE IM AT WITH IT.  IM STILL GONNA HAVE FUN AND RIDE WITH  NEXT LEVEL. SIMPLE AS THAT
> *



BIG JAY HANG EM HIGH WILL THAT THE FADE FROM THIS POINT


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 13 2010, 05:15 PM~16281055
> *BIG JAY HANG EM HIGH WILL THAT THE FADE FROM THIS POINT
> *


Like that.. What up Juan what up Jay .


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up Porno


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP SEMM THIS ROOKIE OUT HERE ACTIN GROWN CALLIN OUT NAMES LIKE HE SOMEBODY SPECIAL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 05:04 PM~16280914
> *:worship: CITY2CITY
> *



PORNO I KEEP TELL DUCK IT LONELY AT THE TOP A REAL MAN LIKE MY SELF CAN HANDLE IT CAUSE FROM THE TOP THE ONLY WAY TO GO IS DOWN AND I HATE TO LOSE THE TOP SPOT TO HIM TO SEE HIM FALL A WEEK LATER CAUSE HE CANT HANDLE THE PERSURE OF BEING TO MAN THERE NOTHING WRONG WITH BEING NEXT TO THE MAN THAT NEXT TO THE MAN AS A KING I GRANT U MY 1ST KNIGHT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Jan 13 2010, 05:19 PM~16281104
> *Like that.. What up Juan what up Jay .
> *



WHAT UP I SAW U SUNDAY LOOKING CLEAN


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 13 2010, 05:20 PM~16281130
> *WHAT UP SEMM THIS ROOKIE OUT HERE ACTIN GROWN CALLIN OUT NAMES LIKE HE SOMEBODY SPECIAL
> *


Heard that...


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Jan 13 2010, 05:23 PM~16281164
> *Heard that...
> *



SO WHAT UP WITH THE CLUB ARE U V.P. NOW


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 13 2010, 05:15 PM~16281055
> *BIG JAY HANG EM HIGH WILL THAT THE FADE FROM THIS POINT
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT JUAN BUT YOU MIGHT SCARE HIM AWAY! :sprint: HE DONT WANNA HOP NO HOPPERS. ONLY JAY. I ALWAYS KNEW ID HAVE A FEW HATERS BUT IT FEELS GOOD TO HAVE MY FIRST FAN. THERES NO OTHER EXPLANATION. . . HE COMES ON THE SCENE AND THE FIRST THING OUT HIS MOUTH IS WHERE IS JAY? SOUNDS LIKE A FAN AND A STALKER TO ME. IM NOT EVEN IN THE HOP GAME LIKE THAN BUT HE WANT TO MAKE SURE I NOTICE HIM. OK PORNO I SEE YOU! I GOT THAT AUTGRAPH FOR YOU ON SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 13 2010, 05:22 PM~16281158
> *WHAT UP I SAW U SUNDAY LOOKING CLEAN
> *


Looking clean ain't doing it... Need to step my game up :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 13 2010, 05:24 PM~16281186
> *SO WHAT UP WITH THE CLUB ARE U V.P. NOW
> *


Just a member. We good tough... Trying to bring something out to play hard...


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 13 2010, 05:26 PM~16281210
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT JUAN BUT YOU MIGHT SCARE HIM AWAY!  :sprint: HE DONT WANNA HOP NO HOPPERS. ONLY JAY. I ALWAYS KNEW ID HAVE A FEW HATERS BUT IT FEELS GOOD TO HAVE MY FIRST FAN. THERES NO OTHER EXPLANATION. . .  HE COMES ON THE SCENE AND THE FIRST THING OUT HIS MOUTH IS WHERE IS JAY? SOUNDS LIKE A FAN AND A STALKER TO ME. IM NOT EVEN IN THE HOP GAME LIKE THAN BUT HE WANT TO MAKE SURE I NOTICE HIM. OK PORNO I SEE YOU! I GOT THAT AUTGRAPH FOR YOU ON SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *



BIG JAY AFTER I BUMMPER CHECK THE SHIT OUT THE GROUND I GET A FEW PIECES OF PAVEMENT AND HAND IT TO HIM


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

OK WHEN AND WHAT TIME :roflmao:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Jan 13 2010, 05:30 PM~16281257
> *Just a member. We good tough... Trying to bring something out to play hard...
> *



AS U SHOULD :h5:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

FUCK THAT JUAN YOU TO ANY TIME ANY WERE


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 13 2010, 05:31 PM~16281268
> *AS U SHOULD :h5:
> *


Yes sir


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> OK WHEN AND WHAT TIME :roflmao:
> [/quote
> 
> HAVE U FORGOT ABOUT THE 1ST I JUST PULLED UP ON THE FANTASTIC 4 AND GAVE A ROLL CALL JUST LOOK UP IN THE SKY IT A BIRD IT A PLANE IT MY FRONTEND


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 05:32 PM~16281282
> *FUCK THAT JUAN YOU TO ANY TIME ANY WERE
> *



U SHOWING SOME HEART BUT HEART DONT GET WINS


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

JUAN ANY TIME ANY PLACE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Jan 13 2010, 05:26 PM~16281220
> *Looking clean ain't doing it... Need to step my game up  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT U GOT IN MIND?


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 05:35 PM~16281319
> *JUAN ANY TIME ANY PLACE
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

We already got a reagal in the shop single pump little lock up...


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

YOU KNOW YOUR GOING TO WIN SO WHAT IF YOU WIN JAY TAKE YOUR CAR AND CHIP ME OFF


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 05:32 PM~16281282
> *FUCK THAT JUAN YOU TO ANY TIME ANY WERE
> *



OH NO JUAN WHAT ARE WE GONNA DO? MY # 1 FAN LOVES YOU TOO! DAMN THIS IS ALL BAD. I REMEMBER WHEN IT USED TO SO MANY HATERS THAT WE DIDNT HAVE TO SHARE. MY FAULT IT IS A RECESSION. :biggrin: OK JUAN ILL TRADE ME HATER TO YOU FOR 2 CAN SODAS AND A LEFT SIDE DAYTON ADAPTER. WE HAVE A DEAL? ANY TAKERS? I HAVE A LOYAL HATER UP FOR GRABS. ANYBODY NEED A HATER? HE NEEDS A LIL WORK BUT HE RUNS HIS MOUTH LIKE A 454! AND HATES LIKE HE HAS A POWERGLIDE ON HIS BACK. BEST OFFER AND YOU CAN HAVE HIM.


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 05:39 PM~16281363
> *YOU KNOW YOUR GOING TO WIN  SO WHAT IF YOU WIN JAY TAKE YOUR CAR AND CHIP ME OFF
> *


DAMN HE LAYIN DOWN ALREADY ? THIS HAS TO BE THE QUICKEST FIGHT IVE EVER SEEN!


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL CHIP CHIP CHIPER GET YO MONEY RIGHT SUCKA


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

THATS GOOD THAT YOURE LAUGHIN. . . YOU MUST FINALLY SEE WHAT I DO. A JOKE NAMED PORNO


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 13 2010, 05:41 PM~16281385
> *DAMN HE LAYIN DOWN ALREADY ? THIS HAS TO BE THE QUICKEST FIGHT IVE EVER SEEN!
> *


Lol u fool Jay


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 05:39 PM~16281363
> *YOU KNOW YOUR GOING TO WIN  SO WHAT IF YOU WIN JAY TAKE YOUR CAR AND CHIP ME OFF
> *


YES WE HOP ALREADY AND U NO WHAT THE KING DO I REPECT U PRONO U DOING IT YOUR WAY BUT IT ALOT OF OTHER PEPOLE OUT TO HOP MAKE YOUR OWN NAME BY HOPPING THEM BIG JAY A G AND NOW IN A LAY AND PLAY CAR U MIGHT LOOK BAD HOPPING THAT CAR GO CHIPP SOME OTHER CLOWN THAT BE OUT THERE AND AS THE KING I MIGHT MAKE U A KNIGHT TO LIKE I DID DUCK DOWN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 13 2010, 05:40 PM~16281368
> *OH NO JUAN WHAT ARE WE GONNA DO? MY # 1 FAN LOVES YOU TOO! DAMN THIS IS ALL BAD. I REMEMBER WHEN IT USED TO SO MANY HATERS THAT WE DIDNT HAVE TO SHARE. MY FAULT IT IS A RECESSION.  :biggrin:  OK JUAN ILL TRADE ME HATER TO YOU FOR 2 CAN SODAS AND A LEFT SIDE DAYTON ADAPTER. WE HAVE A DEAL? ANY TAKERS? I HAVE A LOYAL HATER UP FOR GRABS. ANYBODY NEED A HATER? HE NEEDS A LIL WORK BUT HE RUNS HIS MOUTH LIKE A 454! AND HATES LIKE HE HAS A POWERGLIDE ON HIS BACK. BEST OFFER AND YOU CAN HAVE HIM.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

OK CHIP WHAT EVER U SAY CHIP BUT LOOK CHIP EVERY SUNDAY IM PULLING UP ON YOU CHIP SORRY DONT TAKE IT HARD CHIP


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW HE SOUNDS UPSET THAT I DONT GIVE A FUCK! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

JUST SAY YOUR A CHIPER ONE TIME


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 05:56 PM~16281590
> *JUST SAY YOUR A CHIPER ONE TIME
> *



LOL


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 05:56 PM~16281590
> *JUST SAY YOUR A CHIPER ONE TIME
> *


Lol


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

EY BIG JOHN


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 05:56 PM~16281590
> *JUST SAY YOUR A CHIPER ONE TIME
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOUR STUPID ASS!HOW MANY TIME YOU WANT THIS GUY(JAY)TELL YOUR DUMB ASS THAT HE DON'T HOP?AND NOW YOU GOT A PIECE OF SHIT CUTTY HITIN BUMPER AND MAKES YOU THE TOP NOCH!you are realy a piece of shit that don't know how to spell and don't make sence.And you realy need a hair cut!cuz you look like a cow just licked the shit out of you'lololololol!


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

EY LIL BITCH WHATS UP CHIP CHIP CHIPER SORRY U DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR LIL BITCH :nono:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL CHIP CHIP CHIPER


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

Homie my kids power wheel looks better than you piece of shit!Y VETE ALA VERGA!


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

NACHO FUCK YOU YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR BITCH ASS GAY ASS PUNK ASS


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 13 2010, 07:59 AM~16276201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :0


----------



## GRITS_N_GRAVY (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 13 2010, 10:55 PM~16285710
> *DAMN :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRITS_N_GRAVY_@Jan 13 2010, 11:01 PM~16285768
> *:uh:
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP.I HATE MOTHERFUCKERS LIKE YOU!


----------



## GRITS_N_GRAVY (Nov 26, 2009)

<<<<<<<<<<<HATE THIS NICCA


> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 13 2010, 11:11 PM~16285891
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP.I HATE  MOTHERFUCKERS LIKE YOU!
> *


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRITS_N_GRAVY_@Jan 13 2010, 11:14 PM~16285928
> *<<<<<<<<<<<HATE THIS NICCA
> *


DONT MAKE ME GET RODNEY "QUILLS" DINKINS TO COME RABBIT EAR YOUR POCKETS.


----------



## GRITS_N_GRAVY (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 13 2010, 11:19 PM~16285984
> *DONT MAKE ME GET RODNEY "QUILLS" DINKINS TO COME RABBIT EAR YOUR POCKETS.
> *


SHIT I GOT THE FUCK OUTTA THERE BEFORE THAT YOUNGSTA SHOWED UP


----------



## ASHY_LARRY (Oct 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 13 2010, 11:19 PM~16285984
> *DONT MAKE ME GET RODNEY "QUILLS" DINKINS TO COME RABBIT EAR YOUR POCKETS.
> *


:sprint:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ASHY_LARRY_@Jan 13 2010, 11:22 PM~16286016
> *:sprint:
> *


U NEED TO GO UPSTAIRS AND PUT SOME DRAWLS ON AND SOME LOTION RIGHT NOW


----------



## ASHY_LARRY (Oct 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 13 2010, 11:24 PM~16286035
> *U NEED TO GO UPSTAIRS AND PUT SOME DRAWLS ON AND SOME LOTION RIGHT NOW
> *


 :angry:


----------



## GRITS_N_GRAVY (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 13 2010, 11:24 PM~16286035
> *U NEED TO GO UPSTAIRS AND PUT SOME DRAWLS ON AND SOME LOTION RIGHT NOW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

cityslikas :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 28 2010, 04:27 AM~16437828
> *cityslikas :biggrin:
> *



all hail to the KING


----------



## Majestics 99 (Jan 6, 2010)

TEAM BLOW ME......... THATS BIGG NAYNAY OLD CAR :nono:


----------



## Majestics 99 (Jan 6, 2010)

MUCH LUV 2 ALL THE L,A CAR CLUBS WE RUN DIS SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

43 IS OUT TODAY 323-479-2387


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 13 2010, 07:59 AM~16276201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics 99_@Feb 12 2010, 01:15 AM~16590866
> *TEAM BLOW ME......... THATS BIGG NAYNAY OLD CAR  :nono:
> *


yes it was nene old car and when it was nene car it was doing 55 inches and know its doing 80 inches so get over it hater.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 12 2010, 09:06 AM~16592288
> *yes it was nene old car and when it was nene car it was doing 55 inches and know its doing 80 inches so get over it hater.
> *


BUILD A CAR STOP BUYING SHIT CHIPPER AND BLOW ME *****


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Feb 13 2010, 01:52 PM~16602802
> *BUILD A CAR STOP BUYING SHIT CHIPPER AND BLOW ME *****
> *


man you talk all that shit and you bought your car from your buddy and payed big john to make it work cant wait to see your 60 inch car in az.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602+Feb 12 2010, 09:06 AM~16592288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 13 2010, 02:31 PM~16603011
> *man you talk all that shit and you bought your car from your buddy and payed big john to make it work cant wait to see your 60 inch car in az.
> *


 :wow: Wut up Frank!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> man you talk all that shit and you bought your car from your buddy and payed big john to make it work cant wait to see your 60 inch car in az.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 13 2010, 02:31 PM~16603011
> *man you talk all that shit and you bought your car from your buddy and payed big john to make it work cant wait to see your 60 inch car in az.
> *



JUST TO GIUVE U A HEAD UP IT DOING 69 CLOWN AND LOOK GOOD I HEARD IT ANIT EVEN YOUR CAR IT FRANKS CAR U JUST A WORKER CLOWN (go on a food run) :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

SETTLE ALL THIS ON MAY 30TH AT THE MAJESTICS DELANO SHOW (THE KING OF CALI) CAR SHOW AND HOPP $1000 1ST PLACE RADICAL HOPP.
STREETLOW 
AND
IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE THEIR TO COVER THE EVENT


----------



## TAGINDABUMPER_KEV (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Jan 13 2010, 07:44 PM~16282972
> *LOL  CHIP CHIP CHIPER
> *


WUTS UPK PORNO U FUCKIN CHIPPER HANG EM HIGH KEV WONT THAT HOP WUT THE ADRESS IMMA COME HOP U. YOU RUNING


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TAGINDABUMPER_KEV_@Feb 18 2010, 08:35 PM~16656026
> *WUTS UPK PORNO U FUCKIN CHIPPER HANG EM HIGH KEV WONT THAT HOP WUT THE ADRESS IMMA COME HOP U. YOU RUNING
> *



kev don't trip we catch them out on the streets one day u know they only come out one day a years


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 12 2010, 09:06 AM~16592288
> *yes it was nene old car and when it was nene car it was doing 55 inches and know its doing 80 inches so get over it hater.
> *


:biggrin: man you guys are funny!!! what up frank!! tell lil rick lets hop!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TAGINDABUMPER_KEV (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 19 2010, 01:19 PM~16662804
> *:biggrin: man you guys are funny!!! what up frank!! tell lil rick lets hop!!! :cheesy:
> *


WUT UP SWITCH MAN U STILL STAY IN DA OS


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TAGINDABUMPER_KEV_@Feb 19 2010, 09:03 PM~16666880
> *WUT UP SWITCH MAN U STILL STAY IN DA OS
> *


 No That's my moms house!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Feb 18 2010, 03:15 PM~16653192
> *JUST MAIL ME MY MONEY;;THEN;;BIG AL SAID IT*


----------



## TAGINDABUMPER_KEV (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 20 2010, 09:47 AM~16669724
> *No  That's my moms house!
> *


OH OK HIT ME WHEN U ON THIS SIDE


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TAGINDABUMPER_KEV_@Feb 20 2010, 09:41 PM~16674273
> *OH OK HIT ME WHEN U ON THIS SIDE
> *


 I'm alwayz in the hood! Just come on haskins. I'm there!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> > man you talk all that shit and you bought your car from your buddy and payed big john to make it work cant wait to see your 60 inch car in az.
> > [/quote
> > FOR YOU INFO U RE-RE I BOUGHT A SHELL FROM BIG JOHN GET YOUR FAX RIGHT THAN BLOW ME AND IM DOING MORE THAN 60 CLOWN AT LEAST MY SHIT DID'T CATCH FIRE
> > AND IF U DID'T CATCH FIRE I WOULD HAVE BEAT THAT UGLY YELLOW G-BODY LOOK WORK ON YOUR SHIT SO U DONT LOOK BAD NEXT TIME CHIPPER
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 21 2010, 09:01 AM~16676922
> *With all that shit talking you do, I sure hope you bring your shit to AZ for March to back it up. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 28 2010, 04:27 AM~16437828
> *cityslikas :biggrin:
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :sprint:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 6 2010, 02:58 AM~16200674
> *franks was knockin the bumper in la and never lost.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 20 2010, 02:28 PM~16671331
> *JUST MAIL ME MY MONEY;;THEN;;BIG  AL  SAID  IT
> *



GOOD ONE AL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 21 2010, 08:01 AM~16676922
> *With all that shit talking you do, I sure hope you bring your shit to AZ for March to back it up. :biggrin:
> *



U FUCKER ANIT GOT NO HOPPER BUT TODD AND FRANKS TWO CARS THE BLACK ONE AND THE YELLOW ONRE WHAT U GOT MR POM-POM


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 21 2010, 08:01 AM~16676922
> *With all that shit talking you do, I sure hope you bring your shit to AZ for March to back it up. :biggrin:
> *



I SEE U GOT STREET LIFE ON YOU PAGE U MUST BE A WORKER GO GET TODD LUNCH


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN+Feb 23 2010, 08:05 PM~16705228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope those are just the homies.  So Eat a Dick Chipper!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 24 2010, 02:13 AM~16709060
> *:twak: :thumbsdown:
> Nope those are just the homies.  So Eat a Dick Chipper!
> *



U STILL A YES BOY GOT GET TODD LUNCH


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:wow: :drama: 























































































































:drama:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

WELL HELLO..... WHAT IT DO MY ******..... HOW IS EVERYONE.


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

MAN WHO WANTS TO HOP SUNDAY JUST LET ME KNOW IM HOPIN MY OWN SHIT SO PULL UP hno:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yall crzy haha . I miss la


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

BIG BEAR63 said:


> me to :biggrin:


 wat up uso! carls jr run!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

PORNO87 said:


> MAN WHO WANTS TO HOP SUNDAY JUST LET ME KNOW IM HOPIN MY OWN SHIT SO PULL UP hno:


 this mutha fucka! :roflmao:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

wats up set a place so we can all meet there shit sunday everyone went to diffrent spots


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

HAD A LOT OF FUN


----------

